# PXA-H100 Can you imprint w/ a True 4 way setup?



## bginvestor (Jan 13, 2008)

I am running a 3 way component set upfront + Sub woofer. I would like to imprint w/ this configuration via the PXA-H100. Is it possible to get good results? If no, what are the issues? My initial attempt produced an odd looking Frequency response curve (see below).

I'm didn't see a clear answer on the "tips & tricks" thread.

HU unit IDA-X305s + PXA-H100

Imprint using "3way mode".

Front Channels-> Midbass Range

Rear Channels -> 2 way passive xover (3"mid + Tweeter)

Sub Channels - > Subwoofer

Initial "Manual" xover settings on HU before imprint.

Front channels -> band passed at 80 to 600 Hz (midbass)

Rear channels -> HP at 600Hz for 3" mid (passive xover takes care of the mid/tweeter transition)

Sub channels - > LP passed at 60

I wonder if H100 can handle the 600 HP on the rear channels? *Thanks for any help!*

Below is the results file.

<Channel>1</Channel>
<TrimLevel>5.355089</TrimLevel>
<MEQTrimLevel>5.355089</MEQTrimLevel>
<SpeakerType>SPEAKER_SMALL</SpeakerType>
<Delay>4.9375</Delay>
<Polarity>1</Polarity>
<Crossover>80</Crossover>
<CutoffFreq>20</CutoffFreq>
<CutoffOrder>3</CutoffOrder>
<scores href="#ref-3"/>
<bestCutoffIndex href="#ref-4"/>
<bestCutoffSlope href="#ref-5"/>
<positionDelay href="#ref-6"/>
<Level href="#ref-7"/>
<TrimShift href="#ref-8"/>
<mayBeLarge>false</mayBeLarge>
<selectedCrossover>80</selectedCrossover>
<filterSampleRate>48000</filterSampleRate>
<filterOffset>-9</filterOffset>
</item>
<item>
<Channel>2</Channel>
<TrimLevel>4.28920555</TrimLevel>
<MEQTrimLevel>4.28920555</MEQTrimLevel>
<SpeakerType>SPEAKER_SMALL</SpeakerType>
<Delay>4.79166651</Delay>
<Polarity>1</Polarity>
<Crossover>80</Crossover>
<CutoffFreq>30</CutoffFreq>
<CutoffOrder>3</CutoffOrder>
<scores href="#ref-9"/>
<bestCutoffIndex href="#ref-10"/>
<bestCutoffSlope href="#ref-11"/>
<positionDelay href="#ref-12"/>
<Level href="#ref-13"/>
<TrimShift href="#ref-14"/>
<mayBeLarge>false</mayBeLarge>
<selectedCrossover>80</selectedCrossover>
<filterSampleRate>48000</filterSampleRate>
<filterOffset>-9</filterOffset>
</item>
<item>
<Channel>3</Channel>
<TrimLevel>INF</TrimLevel>
<MEQTrimLevel>INF</MEQTrimLevel>
<SpeakerType>SPEAKER_UNDETECTED</SpeakerType>
<Delay>0.104166664</Delay>
<Polarity>1</Polarity>
<Crossover>0</Crossover>
<CutoffFreq>0</CutoffFreq>
<CutoffOrder>0</CutoffOrder>
<scores href="#ref-15"/>
<bestCutoffIndex href="#ref-16"/>
<bestCutoffSlope href="#ref-17"/>
<positionDelay href="#ref-18"/>
<Level href="#ref-19"/>
<TrimShift href="#ref-20"/>
<mayBeLarge>false</mayBeLarge>
<selectedCrossover>0</selectedCrossover>
<filterSampleRate>0</filterSampleRate>
<filterOffset>0</filterOffset>
</item>
<item>
<Channel>4</Channel>
<TrimLevel>INF</TrimLevel>
<MEQTrimLevel>INF</MEQTrimLevel>
<SpeakerType>SPEAKER_UNDETECTED</SpeakerType>
<Delay>0.104166664</Delay>
<Polarity>1</Polarity>
<Crossover>0</Crossover>
<CutoffFreq>0</CutoffFreq>
<CutoffOrder>0</CutoffOrder>
<scores href="#ref-21"/>
<bestCutoffIndex href="#ref-22"/>
<bestCutoffSlope href="#ref-23"/>
<positionDelay href="#ref-24"/>
<Level href="#ref-25"/>
<TrimShift href="#ref-26"/>
<mayBeLarge>false</mayBeLarge>
<selectedCrossover>0</selectedCrossover>
<filterSampleRate>0</filterSampleRate>
<filterOffset>0</filterOffset>
</item>
<item>
<Channel>5</Channel>
<TrimLevel>-5.293642</TrimLevel>
<MEQTrimLevel>-5.293642</MEQTrimLevel>
<SpeakerType>SUBWOOFER</SpeakerType>
<Delay>4</Delay>
<Polarity>-1</Polarity>
<Crossover>0</Crossover>
<CutoffFreq>30</CutoffFreq>
<CutoffOrder>2</CutoffOrder>
<scores href="#ref-27"/>
<bestCutoffIndex href="#ref-28"/>
<bestCutoffSlope href="#ref-29"/>
<positionDelay href="#ref-30"/>
<Level href="#ref-31"/>
<TrimShift href="#ref-32"/>
<mayBeLarge>false</mayBeLarge>
<selectedCrossover>0</selectedCrossover>
<filterSampleRate>48000</filterSampleRate>
<filterOffset>-9</filterOffset>
</item>
<item>
<Channel>6</Channel>
<TrimLevel>-5.355089</TrimLevel>
<MEQTrimLevel>-5.355089</MEQTrimLevel>
<SpeakerType>SUBWOOFER</SpeakerType>
<Delay>4.08333349</Delay>
<Polarity>-1</Polarity>
<Crossover>0</Crossover>
<CutoffFreq>30</CutoffFreq>
<CutoffOrder>2</CutoffOrder>
<scores href="#ref-33"/>
<bestCutoffIndex href="#ref-34"/>
<bestCutoffSlope href="#ref-35"/>
<positionDelay href="#ref-36"/>
<Level href="#ref-37"/>
<TrimShift href="#ref-38"/>
<mayBeLarge>false</mayBeLarge>
<selectedCrossover>0</selectedCrossover>
<filterSampleRate>48000</filterSampleRate>
<filterOffset>-9</filterOffset>
</item>


----------



## justdofit (Aug 13, 2010)

Subscribed.


----------



## bginvestor (Jan 13, 2008)

I talked to Alpine tech support yesterday about the PXA-H100, they confirmed that the "rear" channel using 3way mode will only go down to 3.2 KHz.. This is the reason why my configuration above will not work. I need HP filter to go much lower.

However, there are some games that can be played w/ using xovers on the amps using full range signals. 

Stay tuned, I need to get this to work.


----------



## abusiveDAD (Jan 7, 2009)

BG glad you made off the ROC

I assume you switched it to 2.2 ch mode


----------



## skywolf75 (Nov 4, 2010)

Used to have the same idea of going 4way. But instead, chose H701 for easier configuration. Also will have less wires and equipment running in the car.


----------



## joselmartinez (Apr 5, 2009)

Suscribed.


----------



## bginvestor (Jan 13, 2008)

abusiveDAD said:


> BG glad you made off the ROC
> 
> I assume you switched it to 2.2 ch mode


Switched from 3way to full range mode: Front/Rear/Sub


----------



## bginvestor (Jan 13, 2008)

Here's the setup that I'm going to try next. I'll post results when I get a good imprint.

Setup: IDA-X305s + H100 --> Zed Audio 6 channel Amp (Leviathan-II)

PXA100 output: 
Front L/R = channels 1/2 on amp input 
Rear L/R = channels 3/4 on amp input
Sub = 5/6 on amp input


Zed output: 
1/2 = 2-way Passive cross oxver @ 3.7 KHz -> 3" mid + tweeter
3/4 = Mid bass
5/6 = Sub woofer


Zed crossover control: 
1/2 = HP @ 500 
3/4 = HP @ 55 / LP @ 500 
5/6 = HP @ 20 / LP @ 85

This effectively gives me:

Tweeter : HP at 3.7 Khz
3" mid: Band pass from 500 Hz to 3.7 khz
Midbass: Band pass from 55 to 500 Hz
Sub: Band pass from 20 to 85 Hz


----------



## bginvestor (Jan 13, 2008)

skywolf75 said:


> Used to have the same idea of going 4way. But instead, chose H701 for easier configuration. Also will have less wires and equipment running in the car.


If you can fully utilize the PXA-H100, its a great deal for the price.


----------



## I Need Bass (Jun 2, 2009)

bginvestor said:


> If you can fully utilize the PXA-H100, its a great deal for the price.



I have a CDA-105 w/ PXA-H100 processor...currently just using it way:

tweets in door biamped with passive xover- processor @ 4K/24db slope
mids in door biamped with passive xover- processor @100/12db slope
sub underseat...................................-processor @80/12db slope

have a XT1600.4 running full range driving the SPX 17pro comps, 150 X driving the IDQ 12v3 (sounds sweet)...just want to lift the soundstage so passenger's legs dont block off my output 

I was wanted to also add a dedicated midrange to my Apillar with the tweets...and use the 6.5's for midbass/low midrange in the doors....but I guess there is no way to do that with the active xovers in the processors only is there? :mean:


----------



## truckerfte (Jul 30, 2010)

Ill be watching this. My plan was to run the 100 as a 2 way, and split the highs with an external xover before the amps. My thinking is that the imprint is supposed to process at frequency points, rather than channels. But its goint to be a month before I can test my theory, two weekends home a month makes getting stuff done tough. Maye one of you guys will beat me to getting it done. My set-up is a little different though, I'm looking to do sub/midbass/fullrange. The highpass on the imprint will only come down to 1200hz, or at least that's what the guys at crotchfield told me. 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

The rears will go as low as you want them (mine are at 315 Hz high pass), but you need to have it set to "User's" instead of "Factory". I don't know what Alpine tech is talking about. First, you set your crossover points manually. Front is your midbass, like you have, rear is "tweeter", where you have the 600 Hz high pass. It will respect the 600 Hz high pass on the tweeter and the low pass portion of your bandbass on the midbasses. But, it will re-set the sub-to-midbass xovers. You can confirm this by running your imprint, listen to it, then disable Imprint, go in and jack up your high pass on the rear channels, go back and re-enable Imprint and re-listen. You will definitely hear a difference. I found this out once because I had run Imprint, then pulled power to the H100. It saved my Imprint runs, but wiped all my manual settings. It sounded all screwed up and I couldn't figure out why. Then I disabled Imprint and looked at the manual xover settings and they were set back to the default values. I changed them back, re-enabled Imprint and it was back to normal.

FWIW, I decided Imprint tuning does a poor job and I have better results doing it manually, even if I don't have as many EQ bands.

Edit: Also, if you look at your text output up there, you will see the rear channels as "Not Detected". That is because it lumps the frequency response together for the Front and Rear when you are running as 3-way other than setting time alignment (that's why it respects your mid-to-tweeter xover points). Did it kill your sub response as bad as mine did? You can see the sub levels are set to -5.xxx vs the fronts that are at like +5.xxx


----------



## bginvestor (Jan 13, 2008)

I Need Bass said:


> I have a CDA-105 w/ PXA-H100 processor...currently just using it way:
> 
> tweets in door biamped with passive xover- processor @ 4K/24db slope
> mids in door biamped with passive xover- processor @100/12db slope
> ...


If you want to do this without imprint, just read my first post above. You can do a 4 way setup w/ active crossovers using PXA-H100, however, you need at least one passive xover in the mix. The problem that this thread is addressing is how to implement "imprint" using a 4 way configuration.


----------



## bginvestor (Jan 13, 2008)

truckerfte said:


> Ill be watching this. My plan was to run the 100 as a 2 way, and split the highs with an external xover before the amps. My thinking is that the imprint is supposed to process at frequency points, rather than channels. But its goint to be a month before I can test my theory, two weekends home a month makes getting stuff done tough. Maye one of you guys will beat me to getting it done. My set-up is a little different though, I'm looking to do sub/midbass/fullrange. The highpass on the imprint will only come down to 1200hz, or at least that's what the guys at crotchfield told me.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


Interesting, Alpine tech support told me a different value. The "rear" channel using imprint in 3way mode can't go lower than 3.2 KHz. I hate this .. One tech guy tells us one thing.. another tech guy says something else.. just adds confusion to the mix. Has anyone seen this documented?


----------



## bginvestor (Jan 13, 2008)

ecbmxer said:


> The rears will go as low as you want them (mine are at 315 Hz high pass), but you need to have it set to "User's" instead of "Factory". I don't know what Alpine tech is talking about. First, you set your crossover points manually. Front is your midbass, like you have, rear is "tweeter", where you have the 600 Hz high pass. It will respect the 600 Hz high pass on the tweeter and the low pass portion of your bandbass on the midbasses. But, it will re-set the sub-to-midbass xovers. You can confirm this by running your imprint, listen to it, then disable Imprint, go in and jack up your high pass on the rear channels, go back and re-enable Imprint and re-listen. You will definitely hear a difference. I found this out once because I had run Imprint, then pulled power to the H100. It saved my Imprint runs, but wiped all my manual settings. It sounded all screwed up and I couldn't figure out why. Then I disabled Imprint and looked at the manual xover settings and they were set back to the default values. I changed them back, re-enabled Imprint and it was back to normal.
> 
> FWIW, I decided Imprint tuning does a poor job and I have better results doing it manually, even if I don't have as many EQ bands.
> 
> Edit: Also, if you look at your text output up there, you will see the rear channels as "Not Detected". That is because it lumps the frequency response together for the Front and Rear when you are running as 3-way other than setting time alignment (that's why it respects your mid-to-tweeter xover points). Did it kill your sub response as bad as mine did? You can see the sub levels are set to -5.xxx vs the fronts that are at like +5.xxx




You can confirm this by running your imprint, listen to it, then disable Imprint, go in and jack up your high pass on the rear channels, go back and re-enable Imprint and re-listen. You will definitely hear a difference.

Just curious, have you or anyone confirmed this using a RTA? Seems reasonable that its due to xover changes and not some other erreous software error. Has anyone found documentation from Audessey of Alpine that it respects these xover points??

Edit: Also, if you look at your text output up there, you will see the rear channels as "Not Detected". That is because it lumps the frequency response together for the Front and Rear when you are running as 3-way other than setting time alignment (that's why it respects your mid-to-tweeter xover points). 

I swear that when imprint was going through the imprint sequence, I did not hear "chirps" when it was running the rear channels. Is this true? If yes, the chirps must go through both front and rear channels at the same time when imprinting the "front" speakers. This must be the summing that you are mentioning. 


Did it kill your sub response as bad as mine did? You can see the sub levels are set to -5.xxx vs the fronts that are at like +5.xxx

Yes. The weak point in print. If your a basshead, run away from imprint.
The bottomline

Imprinting on a 2-way + sub config using full range signal produced an awesome imprint! Very impressed.

Imprinting on a 3-way + sub using "3way" mode sounds like crap! Trying to figure out what went wrong!

Thanks!


----------



## bginvestor (Jan 13, 2008)

If you think about it, imprint is a great RTA tool. If you want to do manual settings, do an imprint to determine your frequency response, and use the settings for trim, t/a, etc..

If you emulate these settings, the only disadvantage going manual is less eq points. However, the advantage is you can set whatever you want and get your bass back. :laugh:

I need to understand the units that imprint programs. I pulled this from the customer results file. Can you guys help to verify the units! I haven't given up on imprint yet, but I want to compare w/ manual settings and determine which one I'll roll with..

<Channel>1</Channel>
<TrimLevel>5.355089</TrimLevel> *units? db attenuation?*
<MEQTrimLevel>5.355089</MEQTrimLevel> units? *db attenuation?*
<SpeakerType>SPEAKER_SMALL</SpeakerType> *difference between small / large speaker setting*
<Delay>4.9375</Delay> *units? msecs?*
<Polarity>1</Polarity> *standard or reverse polarity?*
<Crossover>80</Crossover> *i.e LP filter ?*
<CutoffFreq>20</CutoffFreq> *i.e. HP filter ?*
<CutoffOrder>3</CutoffOrder> *units? db/octave?*


----------



## bginvestor (Jan 13, 2008)

bginvestor said:


> Here's the setup that I'm going to try next. I'll post results when I get a good imprint.
> 
> Setup: IDA-X305s + H100 --> Zed Audio 6 channel Amp (Leviathan-II)
> 
> ...


I tried the above setup without success, basically it did not sound good and frequency response plot looked weird. This is a preliminary result, need to verify my settings carefully. Haven't given up yet.

I wish I could fully understand what imprint is doing below. Channels #1 & #2 are the 6.5" speakers and classified them w/ "subwoofers". What does that mean? Cross over at "0"? HP filter?

I believe the units on delay are msec. These numbers make sense based on my speaker positions. Its interesting that the delay is referenced to the sub woofer ( 5/6 channel), makes sense.

<Channel>1</Channel>
<TrimLevel>0.325958252</TrimLevel>
<MEQTrimLevel>0.325958252</MEQTrimLevel>
<SpeakerType>SUBWOOFER</SpeakerType>
<Delay>3.41666675</Delay>
<Polarity>1</Polarity>
<Crossover>0</Crossover>
<CutoffFreq>50</CutoffFreq>
<CutoffOrder>2</CutoffOrder>
<scores href="#ref-3"/>
<bestCutoffIndex href="#ref-4"/>
<bestCutoffSlope href="#ref-5"/>
<positionDelay href="#ref-6"/>
<Level href="#ref-7"/>
<TrimShift href="#ref-8"/>
<mayBeLarge>false</mayBeLarge>
<selectedCrossover>0</selectedCrossover>
<filterSampleRate>48000</filterSampleRate>
<filterOffset>-9</filterOffset>
</item>
<item>
<Channel>2</Channel>
<TrimLevel>-1.13908386</TrimLevel>
<MEQTrimLevel>-1.13908386</MEQTrimLevel>
<SpeakerType>SUBWOOFER</SpeakerType>
<Delay>4.83333349</Delay>
<Polarity>1</Polarity>
<Crossover>0</Crossover>
<CutoffFreq>40</CutoffFreq>
<CutoffOrder>2</CutoffOrder>
<scores href="#ref-9"/>
<bestCutoffIndex href="#ref-10"/>
<bestCutoffSlope href="#ref-11"/>
<positionDelay href="#ref-12"/>
<Level href="#ref-13"/>
<TrimShift href="#ref-14"/>
<mayBeLarge>false</mayBeLarge>
<selectedCrossover>0</selectedCrossover>
<filterSampleRate>48000</filterSampleRate>
<filterOffset>-9</filterOffset>
</item>
<item>
<Channel>3</Channel>
<TrimLevel>-0.9704437</TrimLevel>
<MEQTrimLevel>-0.9704437</MEQTrimLevel>
<SpeakerType>SPEAKER_SMALL</SpeakerType>
<Delay>3.625</Delay>
<Polarity>-1</Polarity>
<Crossover>200</Crossover>
<CutoffFreq>250</CutoffFreq>
<CutoffOrder>4</CutoffOrder>
<scores href="#ref-15"/>
<bestCutoffIndex href="#ref-16"/>
<bestCutoffSlope href="#ref-17"/>
<positionDelay href="#ref-18"/>
<Level href="#ref-19"/>
<TrimShift href="#ref-20"/>
<mayBeLarge>false</mayBeLarge>
<selectedCrossover>200</selectedCrossover>
<filterSampleRate>48000</filterSampleRate>
<filterOffset>-9</filterOffset>
</item>
<item>
<Channel>4</Channel>
<TrimLevel>-1.65587616</TrimLevel>
<MEQTrimLevel>-1.65587616</MEQTrimLevel>
<SpeakerType>SPEAKER_SMALL</SpeakerType>
<Delay>4.66666651</Delay>
<Polarity>1</Polarity>
<Crossover>200</Crossover>
<CutoffFreq>250</CutoffFreq>
<CutoffOrder>5</CutoffOrder>
<scores href="#ref-21"/>
<bestCutoffIndex href="#ref-22"/>
<bestCutoffSlope href="#ref-23"/>
<positionDelay href="#ref-24"/>
<Level href="#ref-25"/>
<TrimShift href="#ref-26"/>
<mayBeLarge>false</mayBeLarge>
<selectedCrossover>200</selectedCrossover>
<filterSampleRate>48000</filterSampleRate>
<filterOffset>-9</filterOffset>
</item>
<item>
<Channel>5</Channel>
<TrimLevel>1.47272491</TrimLevel>
<MEQTrimLevel>1.47272491</MEQTrimLevel>
<SpeakerType>SUBWOOFER</SpeakerType>
<Delay>0.104166664</Delay>
<Polarity>-1</Polarity>
<Crossover>0</Crossover>
<CutoffFreq>40</CutoffFreq>
<CutoffOrder>2</CutoffOrder>
<scores href="#ref-27"/>
<bestCutoffIndex href="#ref-28"/>
<bestCutoffSlope href="#ref-29"/>
<positionDelay href="#ref-30"/>
<Level href="#ref-31"/>
<TrimShift href="#ref-32"/>
<mayBeLarge>false</mayBeLarge>
<selectedCrossover>0</selectedCrossover>
<filterSampleRate>48000</filterSampleRate>
<filterOffset>-9</filterOffset>
</item>
<item>
<Channel>6</Channel>
<TrimLevel>1.65587616</TrimLevel>
<MEQTrimLevel>1.65587616</MEQTrimLevel>
<SpeakerType>SUBWOOFER</SpeakerType>
<Delay>4.10416651</Delay>
<Polarity>1</Polarity>
<Crossover>0</Crossover>
<CutoffFreq>30</CutoffFreq>
<CutoffOrder>2</CutoffOrder>
<scores href="#ref-33"/>
<bestCutoffIndex href="#ref-34"/>
<bestCutoffSlope href="#ref-35"/>
<positionDelay href="#ref-36"/>
<Level href="#ref-37"/>
<TrimShift href="#ref-38"/>
<mayBeLarge>false</mayBeLarge>
<selectedCrossover>0</selectedCrossover>
<filterSampleRate>48000</filterSampleRate>
<filterOffset>-9</filterOffset>
</item>


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

Wow, I've never seen it use "subwoofer" on anything but channels 5 and 6. What 6.5" mids to you have?

And to the guy above, I think the "cutoff order" is the order of the filter (1st order 6db/oct, 2nd 12, 3rd, 18, 4th 24. So I guess it's setting 18 db/oct on yours. I've wondered too about translating the multiEQ setting to the manual settings. At least for time alignment and L/R relative levels (I think one of the things it does poorly is boost the crap out of my highs and cut out my lows, but the left vs right relative levels might be useful). Let me know if you translate those settings over to manual and they sound OK.


----------



## bginvestor (Jan 13, 2008)

ecbmxer said:


> Wow, I've never seen it use "subwoofer" on anything but channels 5 and 6. What 6.5" mids to you have?
> 
> And to the guy above, I think the "cutoff order" is the order of the filter (1st order 6db/oct, 2nd 12, 3rd, 18, 4th 24. So I guess it's setting 18 db/oct on yours. I've wondered too about translating the multiEQ setting to the manual settings. At least for time alignment and L/R relative levels (I think one of the things it does poorly is boost the crap out of my highs and cut out my lows, but the left vs right relative levels might be useful). Let me know if you translate those settings over to manual and they sound OK.


These are good quality mid's, they are not considered sub-bass woofers. These came from a 2-way system!

Yes, I agree w/ your assumptions on the cutoff order. Now, we need to figure out what the other stuff means.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

this is what is says in my manual. you should be able to do a threeway at any of those freq. a four-way will definately require one of the cross-over point be passive.


----------



## bginvestor (Jan 13, 2008)

Stay tuned.. I am plan to fully test the H100 using cross overs on the amps in the next couple of weeks.

I will do some RTA to verify xovers as well. thx


----------



## bginvestor (Jan 13, 2008)

Ok.. finally had a chance to try this configuration.. Unfortunately, it didn't work. Read on..

Setup: IDA-X305s + H100 --> Zed Audio 6 channel Amp (Leviathan-II)

PXA100 output:
Front L/R = channels 1/2 on amp input
Rear L/R = channels 3/4 on amp input
Sub = 5/6 on amp input


Zed output:
1/2 = 2-way Passive cross oxver @ 4.2 KHz -> 3" mid + tweeter
3/4 = Mid bass
5/6 = Sub woofer


Zed crossover control:
1/2 = HP @ 300
3/4 = HP @ 80 / LP @ 300
5/6 = HP @ 10 / LP @ 65

To verify the xovers, I calculated the Frequency Response Function from a sine sweep shown in the pic attachment.

Purple curve- Sub
Red curve - Mid bass
Green curve - Mid +tweet

The PXA-H100 is set to front/rear/sub (full range). After starting the multeq process, it stopped after this first series of chirps and gave me a "error -3" which means my speaker configuration is not setup properly. My guess is that it is expecting a full range signal and my setup is only providing a band passed signal.

I have run out of ideas, can't do it w/ 3 -way config OR full range. It appears there's limitations for forcing a 4 way setup.

With 3-way speaker config, it works well (if you don't need massive bass!).


----------



## truckerfte (Jul 30, 2010)

could you configure it as a straight 2 way? 

let the imprint divvy up the subs and highs, then use the highs into the zed, and split them there? would the imprint not see it as just a 2 way using passives?

imprint sub out into two channels, then use the front vhannels into the zed, and use the zed's xover so split the highs?


what i was thinking is imprint sub to sub amp, then front into an outboard xover, and divvy up the signal from there for the highs, after the imprint


----------



## bginvestor (Jan 13, 2008)

I believe I understand the concept , not sure how to implement it...

If you split up the signal after the "imprint" to other drivers, you may have invalidated the time alignment, xover slopes, and db levels set. thx.


----------



## truckerfte (Jul 30, 2010)

as i understand it, the imprint uses frequency-based corrections rather than channel based.


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

The thing that might be messing with the H100 is where your tweeters and midranges are mounted in relation to each other? The only way I think the T/A would recognize it was if they were mounted directly next to each other so they act as a single speaker. Otherwise, it will get signal coming in that is delayed differently which it thinks is from a single speaker. If they already were, then yea, I guess it's too sensitive and you cannot use the auto EQ. 

Don't sweat it anyway if you cannot. Just tune it manually.


----------



## bginvestor (Jan 13, 2008)

ecbmxer said:


> The thing that might be messing with the H100 is where your tweeters and midranges are mounted in relation to each other? The only way I think the T/A would recognize it was if they were mounted directly next to each other so they act as a single speaker. Otherwise, it will get signal coming in that is delayed differently which it thinks is from a single speaker. If they already were, then yea, I guess it's too sensitive and you cannot use the auto EQ.
> 
> Don't sweat it anyway if you cannot. Just tune it manually.


Check out my setup..

I have my speakers in the kicks in my Ridgeline. The tweeter and midrange is in the kicks and and midbass is in the door. The sub is directly under the back seat in a sealed box.

So, yeah, the midrange and tweeter are in the same position. That was an interesting thought though.

It would be nice to see how imprint would eq the system (over 500 points), if it doesn't work, manual it is.. Already working on manually tuning the system using software. I plan on starting build thread and document some of the tuning process using software. take care.


----------



## bginvestor (Jan 13, 2008)

Ok folks, I'm done w/ imprint. I'll be keeping the PXA-H100 to do simple processing for now..

Good luck if anyone else tries..


----------



## Anothertime (Jun 23, 2011)

Where did you pull the user files from?


----------



## bginvestor (Jan 13, 2008)

Go to the "customer results" folder..

You can use the winrar program (compression program) to un compress these files. I don't remember the file extension right now. Uncompress one of the web based file formats and you can see the programming settings that imprint chose.

Hope this helps.


----------

